# Belt sander throwing its belt.



## 16ga (May 20, 2007)

I have a master mechanic handheld belt sander that I picked up used for cheap while back. 
When ever I use it the belt keeps slowly sliding off the rollers so I have to keep stopping to put it back on. Its really becoming annoying.

I’ve looked but can’t find anyway to adjust the tension on it. Any one Have any advise on anything I can try to solve this or is it just a case of getting what you pay for?
Thanks.


----------



## Corndog (Apr 26, 2007)

Is there no way to adjust the tracking??? Hmm...weird.


----------



## 16ga (May 20, 2007)

None that I can find. 
I don’t have the book for it so I can’t say for certain but if there is I sure can’t find it. 

Once I get a chance I may have to try pulling the thing open and see if I can find anything.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Most belt sanders have an adjuster for the front roller only. The tension is not usually adjustable as it is created by the action of unlocking the release when putting on a new belt. Look for a thumb screw knob to adjust the front roller. It may have been lost and that's why it's so cheap. If that's the case, look for a hole that may or not have visible threads.


----------



## End Grain (Nov 16, 2007)

Are the rollers slick with very fine dust ground into them? Perhaps a thorough cleaning with a rubber conditioner may help them grab and hold the belt in place better. I once had to do that with my Makita after using it on some old painted wood. Not a problem since.


----------



## vinnyb76 (Sep 25, 2007)

could you tell me what the model number is 16ga


----------



## 16ga (May 20, 2007)

vinnyb76 said:


> could you tell me what the model number is 16ga


It’s MM8575

And thanks guys. Once I get a chance I’ll check the rollers and look for any strange holes.


----------



## vinnyb76 (Sep 25, 2007)

i think this could be the manual for your sander, please let me know if it is.


----------



## vinnyb76 (Sep 25, 2007)

> i think this could be the manual for your sander, please let me know if it is.


looking at it more i dont think it is, but i will have another look for you


----------



## 16ga (May 20, 2007)

vinnyb76 said:


> i think this could be the manual for your sander, please let me know if it is.


Nope. That ones not it. 
But thanks anyway.


----------



## 16ga (May 20, 2007)

Sorry for taking so long. 
I cleaned the rollers and that had no effect. Looking the thing over better a may have found where the knob should be. Found a spot on the front roller that looks like the knob may have twisted off the shaft. Now I just need to get the end of the shaft out and find a new one.


----------



## once in a while (Jul 6, 2011)

When all else fails read the Manual for the Master Mechanic Model 8575 Three Inch Belt Sander

_Auto-Belt Control System_
_Your sander features an automatic belt control system which keeps the belt running in the center of the pulleys after inital adjustment. The system has been preset at the factory but may require adjustment when belts are changed or an older belt stretches._

_Adjusting the Auto-Belt Control System_
_1) Plug in the cord with the tool *OFF*._
_2) Hold the handle of the sander with one hand and tilt back until the belt is off the work and the sander resting on the bottom heel of the housing._
_3) Turn the tool *ON* by pressing the trigger._
_4) For best prformance the belt should be in line with the outer edge of the rear pulley. If the belt deviates more than 1/8 of an inch from the outside of the sander, adjust the belt position by turning the auto-track adjustment screw (On the left side of the Sander), until the belt returns to the proper position_.

Should solve your problem.
See the one photo in my album for a scan of the instructions.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

once in a while said:


> When all else fails read the Manual for the Master Mechanic Model 8575 Three Inch Belt Sander
> 
> Should solve your problem.
> See the one photo in my album for a scan of the instructions.


Thanks for trying to help. This thread is about 4 years old. He might have gotten it fixed by now.












 







.


----------



## JamesF180 (Jul 7, 2011)

I am new to this so please bear with me. I am looking at buying a new cabinet saw. I have tried to review the Delta, Laguna and finally the Grizzely. Does any one have a favorite & why?


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

James....
Start a new thread with your search for your saw.
No one will ever see it here at the end of a 4 year old post.

Good luck


----------



## once in a while (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes, I knew that it was an old thread but someone else either inside or outside this site may be looking for the same info. The Master Mechanic Belt Sanders were probably made by Skil at that time, at least they were serviced by Skil then. The adjustment procedure may also apply to other MM models sold by True Value then, too. There is an outside chance that the adjustment procedure also applies to Skil belt sanders, too.


----------

